# Flash modifier: Sto-Fen vs. MagBounce vs. MagSphere



## ahsanford (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey gang,

I rarely use a flash, but I have a 600 EX-RT for use when I'm in a pinch. 

I've just been asked by some family to informally shoot some engagement shots (not a paying gig, I am no pro), so I wanted to have a fresh look at my light modifier. I just have the vanilla old Sto-Fen diffuser, and it does gobble up a ton of power -- I'm often manually compensating significantly to get what I need on backlit subjects.

Has anyone used the new MagSphere or MagBounce? Whaddya think? Is one a better call for on-camera flash use? I'm not sure I need both given how infrequently I'm pulling out the speedlite, so if you had to choose one, which would you recommend?

Thx,
A


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 5, 2015)

All the bits of plastic put in front of a flash are all pretty much the same. It is a matter of physics.

Quite a few flash photography books have comparison photographs with the different modifiers and it is really hard to tell the difference. If you already have a Sto-Fen I would stay with that. You are not going to be able to buy a "better" piece of plastic to put in front of your strobe.

The good news is that softboxes are getting less expensive, easier to carry, easier to set up, in more handy sizes and will give you a much better spread

Good luck with it.

I am sure that I am not the only photographer who has wasted money in the dream of a modifier that is "different".


----------



## jd7 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm afraid I don't have any experience with either of the magsphere or magbounce, but if you're shooting somewhere you can bounce the flash I think you are probably going to be better off just doing that (without the stofen or anything else). Otherwise, maybe something like a rogue flashbender might interest you? I see they have a version 2 these days although not sure how it differs from the old version.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 6, 2015)

PS you might find this an interesting read ... 
http://neilvn.com/tangents/on-camera-flash-light-modifiers-remove-the-plastic-diffuser/


----------



## dcm (Sep 6, 2015)

I have the Stofen, MagSphere, MagBounce, and the large Rogue Flashbender with the Softbox. All will soften the harsh flash. The provide increasing large light sources depending on you needs and require more space in your kit in the order I've listed them. Any of them may work, but as always use what you are familiar with rather than try something new. 

I can say I haven't used the Stofen since I got the others, but I haven't used them enough to say I prefer one over the other. I mostly use on camera bounce flash where I have good surfaces available. The modifiers, light stands, softboxes, etc. come out when that isn't the case.

On the spur of the moment the other night I mounted the MagBounce on a 430EXII with my 6D/100L to shoot in the dark a flower that blooms for one night that my wife is drawing for a botanical art exhibit. The light source should be above and outside your left shoulder for this type of drawing so I handheld the flash off-camera with an OC-E3 varying the distance to get the right shadows. It did pretty well under the hasty conditions. 

I will get another chance, there is another bloom starting just behind it in the photo. The inner petals of this first one are a bit deformed so she is hoping the next one is a better specimen.

I'll see if I can find some time to give you some simple comparison shots, but I don't think they would be all that instructive.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks, gang.

More feedback would be a appreciated. If you had to choose _either_ the Magsphere or Magbounce, what would you go with, and why?

I ask because I'm probably buying one or the other. I feel a little handcuffed for power with the Sto-Fen, and I'm a big fan of how quickly and easily you can drop gels in to the MagMod setup. 

I'm just hung up on whether the Sphere or the Bounce gets my money. Which would you pick?

If it helps with the decision, remember that when I need a flash, I'm always shooting on-camera. I lack the gear or setup time to shoot off-camera (and I'm 95% running and gunning when I shoot anyway). So please consider that with your recommendations, thanks.

- A


----------



## pwp (Sep 9, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Thanks, gang.
> More feedback would be a appreciated. If you had to choose _either_ the Magsphere or Magbounce, what would you go with, and why?


It sounds like you just need a little help getting over the line. If you like the light you get from the Stofen, go with the MagSphere. Honestly, it probably won't look a lot different to your Stofen results. And by the look of it, it will suck even more juice than the Stofen. Of the two, personally I'd take the MagBounce. More flexibility and less power loss.

As someone who spent years churning through just about every on-flash modifier on the planet including Stofen, all the Gary Fong offerings including the rather good, but fragile and now discontinued WhaleTail, FlashBender, mini softboxes...you name it...when it comes down to it they're all still power-hungry, small light sources. 

FWIW I settled on the Joe Demb Flash Diffuser Pro http://www.dembflashproducts.com/products/flash-diffuser/ with the 6 1/2 x 7 inch optional reflector http://www.dembflashproducts.com/products/flip-it-flash-reflectors/

A pair of these have been my mainstay events on-camera lighting rig for the past couple of years. Watch Joe Dembs' short videos and you'll get the idea.

A MagSphere is only going to cost you $50 so if it doesn't work for you, no great loss! But do check out the Joe Demb stuff.

-pw


----------



## tpatana (Sep 9, 2015)

I've used Sto-Fen and Lite-scoop Mark II. No huge difference, but SF takes more juice. I usually use LS instead.

Cons for LS: It looks like a strange fan

Pros for LS: On a hot day and/or running around, you can use it as a (strange) fan to cool yourself down


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi pwp. 
Thanks for the links for the Joe Demb modifiers, they look like a good idea. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 9, 2015)

I was going to put in a plug for Joe Demb's products, but PWP beat me to it.

I started with a Sto-Fen on a 420EX, but sold it with the flash. I then moved up to a Demb Big Flip-It + front diffuser panel, which I still have. 

But my favorite flash accessory for the past three years or so has been the SpinLight 360 Extreme kit. I nervously paid $150 for it back in 2012 (it's currently on sale at B&H for $99), but have been completely satisfied with the range of light modifications it makes possible. In fact, with four 600EX flashes, I'm considering buying a second SpinLight kit.


----------



## pwp (Sep 15, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> I was going to put in a plug for Joe Demb's products, but PWP beat me to it.
> 
> But my favorite flash accessory for the past three years or so has been the SpinLight 360 Extreme kit.



I thought I was aware of all the possibilities with on-flash mods so thanks, the SpinLight 360 is a new one for me. 
http://www.spinlight360.com/shop/spinlight-360-extreme/
Do you find you use all the mods in the Extreme kit or would the SpinLight 360 Event setup cover most situations?
http://www.spinlight360.com/shop/spinlight-360-event/

One thing I like about the Joe Demb kit is that you don't have to choose which mod at the start of an event, just strap it on and make adjustments as required.

-pw


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 17, 2015)

pwp said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > But my favorite flash accessory for the past three years or so has been the SpinLight 360 Extreme kit.
> ...



I use the SpinLight kit almost exclusively for in-studio work. Usually with a bounce card (when using on-camera flash), or with a diffuser (dome) or the snoot to light a background or for a hair light in a multi-flash setup. 

I don't do many events, but agree with you that the simplicity and flexibility of the Joe Demb kit for such applications is great. (Which is why I still have and use mine.)


----------

